# Did you name your m/c baby?



## Chic_Mama (Jun 26, 2007)

I know that I had a relatively early m/c- he died at 9 weeks and I had the m/c at 10 1/2, but I still felt a strong need to give him (I just knew it was a boy) a name. One night a name just came to me in my sleeplessness and I knew it was the one- Micah. It means, "Resembles God."

So did you name your baby?


----------



## happyhippiemama (Apr 1, 2004)

My first m/c was a missed m/c at 12 wks. My DP at the time and I had already picked out a girl name, so we named her Phoenecia Marie.

My 2nd m/c was at 8 wks and we didn't have any names, and the whole situation was a difficult one as my current DP was completely overwhelmed by the idea of a pg and not handling it very well and hadn't attached to the baby AT ALL. We didn't name that one.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

I had a miscarriage at 14 weeks. I "just knew" it was a girl and I named her Rebekah. I still miss her.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

With our first loss, it was at 6 weeks so I did not name that baby. This time, she was delivered still @ 16 weeks. We knew she was a girl from her ultrasound. Her name is Avery Quinn. We love her and miss her. She was due 3/28/08.

Take care and







s to all here.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

I named my baby. I just knew it was a girl. She was due around Christmas, so we named her Noel. I got a necklace with her name on it and wear it all the time.


----------



## joshs_girl (Dec 8, 2006)

My sweet baby twins are named David and Jonathan

_Jonathan said to David, "Go in peace, for we have sworn friendship with each other in the name of the LORD, saying, 'The LORD is witness between you and me, and between your descendants and my descendants forever.' " (1 Sam 20:42)_


----------



## her_story (Jul 10, 2007)

Our boys never told us their names. They are "Our Babies."


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

I've had four losses and one of them was a set of twins. We only named one baby, and it was more me who feels he was named. The thing is, we are going to TTC again soon and DH really wants to use the name...so I'm torn a bit. I loved the name, it ws our choice for a boy or a girl, but part of me feels I already have a kid w/ that name, yk?


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

I named our first a few weeks after the mc, because I just felt compelled to. I knew pretty much from day one that we were pg w/ a boy. I'd say it's hard to explain, but it appears that some of you get it. With the most recent mc, I got a bfp and started the mc on the same day, so I never really got a feel for that baby. Except that I knew I was pg early on. Also hard to explain.

We named our first Colin Michael.


----------



## Chic_Mama (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
My sweet baby twins are named David and Jonathan

_Jonathan said to David, "Go in peace, for we have sworn friendship with each other in the name of the LORD, saying, 'The LORD is witness between you and me, and between your descendants and my descendants forever.' " (1 Sam 20:42)_

joshs_girl- I love that! How sweet! I almost cried when I read that! Very nice names for your sweet boys!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LotusBirthMama* 
I've had four losses and one of them was a set of twins. We only named one baby, and it was more me who feels he was named. The thing is, we are going to TTC again soon and DH really wants to use the name...so I'm torn a bit. I loved the name, it ws our choice for a boy or a girl, but part of me feels I already have a kid w/ that name, yk?

I totally know what you mean. I was worried we would have the same problem, but luckily the name that came to me was a completely different name from anything we had considered. I didn't even tell DH I had named the baby until a few days after the name came to me- I knew he felt differently about it than me.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

We named our first loss, and really, our son named our baby before she was even conceived. Ironically enough we thought she was a boy the entire pregnancy and when we found out later that she was a girl, the name still fit as it was gender nuetral - Her name is Mason Ryan ( Ryan is my middle name and my dd's middle name too).
We didnt' name the 3-5 week loss as we had only known a week and hadn't even gotten used to being pregnant. It happened so fast.

I haven't named the baby we lost last week yet. It hasn't really come to me. It will though. It will.

I was relunctant to give our baby the name Mason because we LOVED the name and the meaning and everything. But we were urged to give the baby we had planned to give her because it was HER name and really, we can't name another baby Mason. BUT...we did plan on giving this baby we just lost the middle name Mason to honor his/her older sister. I think we still will if we are blessed with a baby.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

At the time I didnt name either of my m/c's but over the years since I have had a strong desire to do so. I do not know the gender since they were both very early. The first was around 6weeks the second was around 4weeks.

A few weeks back tho I got to thinking about it and started looking into gender nuetral names and found 2 that I love. I do feel that the first would have been a boy & possibley the second as well. So my







s now have names









11/12/98 Mckinzee Rowen Storm

7/9/99 Taylor Sydney Morgan

My dh dosnt know that I have named them. They were not babies to him really and I dont think he dosnt feel the same about them as I do.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Fuana Sage


----------



## patronia (Nov 28, 2007)

Just recently I felt like I finally 'knew' the sex of my m/c baby - A girl. I'd been shortening the name "Liam" to "Lee" for the longest time, so I felt that was appropriate.


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

yes. we lost him at 19 1/2 weeks, so we know he was a boy, and we both felt strongly he should be named Michael despite the fact that we did not want to or plan to use biblical names at all with our children. I had other boy names picked out, but dh never wanted to discuss boy names as he felt (like me and everyone else we knew) that it was a girl. None of the boy names I liked really fit him, and we liked Michael, but did not pick any middle name.

In a memory box the hospital gave us was a small golden ring that would have fit around his ankle or wrist really--i got a gold chain and wear it around my neck all the time. ironically, i am not a "gold" person, i wear silver, but for him, he has changed everything and made me do things I never would have considered otherwise--and I know had he been born and healthy, he would have made an even bigger impact in changing us all, but fate had other plans.


----------



## joyfulbirth (Jan 14, 2007)

I named my little one зайка (zayka) It means little rabbit in Russian. He was conceived and lost in Russia, and the Rabbit is a sign of both fertility and the life cycle. He was my first child. He passed very early (6-8 weeks) but I felt like i knew him. He had come to me in the most vivid dreams, the first one is how I even knew I was pregnant (I was on the pill-very surprised)


----------



## SaphiraKay (Jun 26, 2004)

I named our baby Psalm Meredith and have the name engraved on a necklace. I am very sorry for your loss and think the name Micah is perfect
Amanda


----------



## Olerica (Nov 19, 2007)

I did not name the mc aside what we'd been calling the pregnancy - which was Baby.


----------



## Chiroalltheway (Aug 18, 2007)

We named all 3 of ours when we first found out we conceived. DS1 was Herm (her/him), M/C was Shem (she/him), and DS2 was Goy (Girl/Boy). DH and I still talk about Shem (m/c at about 6 wks.), and when one of us is getting frustrated with DS1, the other one just goes, "COME ON NOW, HERM!!!" and we all start laughing







(now, don't ask me what we will call baby #4 when he/she comes...any other possible combos of male/female nouns?)


----------



## NeivaKai (May 12, 2007)

Gabriel
10/10/97
7-24-99
11-20-99

I think it was the same spirit each time, and now he has finally come to me. I was ready for him 6-1-07


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

Our first little one we didn't name because the m/c was so early (5.5-6 weeks)

Twins Angel and Angela 06/07
Andrew 09/07
Aubree Lynn 12/07

Apparently, "A" names aren't very lucky for us....


----------



## KelliHope (Oct 29, 2007)

We named our little girl (just new it was a girl) Hope.
That is my middle name that I have always loved and always wanted to give to my daughter one day, but never like it as a first name - but in this circumstance I think it works perfectly. Little Hope would have been born in July.


----------



## Chic_Mama (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KelliHope* 
We named our little girl (just new it was a girl) Hope.
That is my middle name that I have always loved and always wanted to give to my daughter one day, but never like it as a first name - but in this circumstance I think it works perfectly. Little Hope would have been born in July.

I think that name is beautiful and very appropriate. Blessings to you in your healing.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Gavin Elijah

I could never use the name Gavin again. That will always be him. The girls called him baby Googa. I could have used Elijah again, but it didn't seem to fit our little man.


----------



## melanie_rabbitbarn (Mar 28, 2007)

We named ours Elisha. My husband and I both picked out the name--we felt that this baby was a boy. It means "My God is Salvation." January 1, 2007.


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

I named our first mc in 2001 at 8 weeks Zion/Sion for that unobtainable place of peace, where we will find each other again.
This last one we had named Elvie,Dd2 just started using it around 8 weeks.I was 12 weeks when she left us, and it was from Christmas eve til the day after Christmas.Saddly right on the mark.


----------



## LiamsMommy31905 (Nov 11, 2005)

We found out our pregnancy was no longer viable on Christmas day, so we named the baby Noelle (just KNEW it was a girl.)


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

We lost our baby girl on October 26/2007 at 19 weeks, we named her Shia Rain. I really like the name Shia, it may have been her name if she lived. I felt that it was important to give her a name that I loved, even though I wouldn't use it again. She was important enough to me to use a name that I would give a living daughter, I wanted to honor her existence by giving her that name.

I have had 4 early losses and another loss at 16 weeks, but I did not name them.


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

*1st time I named Matthew
This time I named Jesse Lee*


----------



## Gilby (Nov 27, 2007)

We named our baby and at the time it felt a bit odd but 9 months later it brings such comfort to be able to say his name when we talk about him.








mama.


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, I gave him a name (I thought it was a boy)- Joseph. I don't know why Joseph since I've never cared for the name, but that's what came to me.


----------



## PrayinFor12 (Aug 25, 2007)

Girl at 5 weeks: Eden (secret middle name)
Boy at 12 weeks: "Super-Baby" for now. We're working on it. His name will have a pleasant meaning too - like Eden's.


----------



## somanyjoys (Mar 14, 2006)

We had names picked out, but weren't planning to find out gender until delivery. I found at at 20+ weeks that our baby had died in utero. I delivered a baby boy, and we named him Isaac John (not the name we had originally envisioned for a boy, but we liked that is was Biblical and that Isaac was Abraham's son, and this was our son.) When we got home from the hospital, I looked it up. We are very religious Christians. Isaac means "He will laugh" and John means "God is merciful." To me, it was just beautiful. Our baby boy will laugh with our merciful God.


----------



## northern light (Sep 25, 2005)

We were unsure of the gender, but I felt the baby was a boy. The name we chose for our little one was Rhye. It came to me in a dream. I googled the name, and found out there is a song by Queen called "The seven seas of Rhye". I'm not a huge Queen fan, but watched a video of the song......first time I laughted since we lost our little one. The name Rhye also means Island Meadow. I plan on building a flower garden this spring for our baby.......maybe I'll plant some Rye seeds....


----------

